# 2002 Beetle, Keyfob won't unlock Passenger Door...



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

So "Luna" a 2002 Beetle won't unlock the Passenger Door via keyfob. This just suddenly started happening on Monday.
Neither Fob will unlock Passenger door. (_Yes I am pushing twice_)
Both Fobs *will* unlock Driver door and Trunk.
*CAN* unlock Passenger door from Drivers Door lock/unlock button.
Is there a relay between the Keyless entry receiver and the Lock actuator that is not in the same circuit as the Manual button on the Drivers door?


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Beetle, Keyfob won't unlock Passenger Door... (DasBaldGuy)*

if you put key in drivers door and turn forward twice. and pass door unlocks you have a remote or progaming problem. if not most likely problem with ccm


_Modified by oooodriver at 8:50 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Beetle, Keyfob won't unlock Passenger Door... (oooodriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oooodriver* »_if you put key in drivers door and turn forward twice. and pass door unlocks you have a remote or progaming problem. if not most likely problem with ccm

_Modified by oooodriver at 8:50 PM 7-20-2008_

Yes, I can lock/unlock the Passenger door by putting the key into the Driver Door. Both my key fobs are unable to unlock the Passenger Door. This just happened suddenly.
I don't think it is the Key Fob, so is there something that VAG-COM can do to fix?


----------

